# Utah Lake & Sandy Pond 3-4



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Utah Lake - My twin and I met up with Tylert at the American Fork Harbor at 9:30am. We headed for bubble up. My twin and I each landed a white bass and I lost one (the scale left over on the hook was a total give away). We cruised around the bubble up an then hit the lindon harbor. Marked few fish here and there but no biters. We headed back to the bubble up and didn't get any bites. So we traveled to the American Fork inlet and no fish were there so we hit the reeds between AF harbor and Lindon. I snagged a 3 pound carp and Tylert and my twin struggled to get it in the net. I tightned the drag to get it closer and it dove under the boat. SNAP the beast got away! :evil:

We headed to the AF Harbor and dinked around a bit before calling it quits. I got a bite right off the boat ramp though. We were using little hustlers in red/green and silver/pink tipped with nightcrawlers. We tried various spinners and crankbaits with no bites. We saw BFT's TroutBumDave at Lindon on his pontoon and Sketchy 801 at AF Harbor at the ramp. No other anglers even admitted to catching any fish today.

Sandy Pond - Hoping for the brood stockers from the fall I spent an hour or 2 throwing big rapalas. Then I noticed bluegills hanging around the dock. So I threw on my ice fly and started jiging. I got over 50 bites and landed 3 bluegills. Several shook off during the hoist. I released all the gills. The ice fly was glow/pink/tiger with a tiny bit of nightcrawler.

Me holding up the White Bass of the day









The 3 Bluegill's of Sandy Pond


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Sounds like a fun day!


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Sorry I couldn't net your 3lb trash fish fast enough for you bro...I just love carp and hated to see that poor fish suffer like that. :lol: It was a great day and couldn't of asked for better weather to be out in the boat today. Let's do it again next weekend...We will go to that secert lake I was talking about today


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Tylert said:


> Sorry I couldn't net your 3lb trash fish fast enough for you bro...I just love carp and hated to see that poor fish suffer like that. :lol: It was a great day and couldn't of asked for better weather to be out in the boat today. Let's do it again next weekend...We will go to that secert lake I was talking about today


Totally!

Welp that Trout Bum Dave got 20+ white bass in the reeds between AF harbor and lindon. -#&#*!- No wonder we saw a few boats in there. I am giving the net to Evil next time!  I am about as tan as a carp from the sun today BTW.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

dude look at that sunburn  

i am counting the days seriously till i can wet a line again.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

flydaddy834 said:


> dude look at that sunburn
> 
> i am counting the days seriously till i can wet a line again.


Can't wait to fish with you again...them were good times at BC. Where are we going 1st?


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

hey you guys dont forget the sun screen next time lol jk.


----------

